# Looking for a Chessie Stud



## bwana67 (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone out there know of a small breeder with a good hunting Chesapeake for stud? I am looking for a male somewhere around the 95 to 100 lb range if possible, was also hoping for Cursan or Lakeshore in the pedigree but this isn't a must. I live in Northern Wisconsin and was hoping to find someone in WI, MN, or Upper MI, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Bwana67


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Be careful with Lakeshore.....They're big dogs and I've heard from more than one source that there are a lot of hip problems from Lakeshore dogs....if you find a stud with a strong Lakeshore lineage, be sure that the stud and his parents have good hips (either OFA Good or better or Pennhip Certified).


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive met a lakeshore dog. The dog was 4yrs. old , BIG, and a cripple. Felt really bad for him, very nice dog otherwise.
Also I would like to add that you should contact a breeder, and learn more about breeding dogs, before you enter into a backyard breeding program.
Here you go http://www.cursan.com/index.html im sure they have a stud dog service.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Whats the breeding on the female? Got all her health certifications? I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a Chessie Stud Dog Listing for you.. Check out *Flagg Irtle MH*
He's in Wisconsin.
http://www.cbrs4me.com/chesapeake/stud.shtml

Don't limit yourself to stud dogs in your area. With frozen semen and artificial insemination you have access to the finest dogs in the country. There are some additional costs involved, but if your female is from quality lines and you breed to an exceptional stud dog, you'll have no problem selling your pups and will be able to ask more for them as well. Good luck.


----------

